# T. Metcalf & Co



## IrishVolunteer (Sep 7, 2015)

[attachment=IMG_1858.JPG] Hello all, new to the forum, thanks for the add.I recently obtained a bottle and have done a little research on it. I still have a lot of questions. This is what I know:Brown bottle made for T. Metcalf & Co Boston MASS (embossed on bottom) They had an apothecary, no. 39 Tremont Street in Boston and made Coca Wine amongst other things (1830's).  Here's my question(s): Why are the embossed letters "ghosted"?I know that the company changed names in or around 1837 (Burnett and Metcalf co). Looking at the bottle, you can almost make out the name, location, and possibly 8 letters (Coca Wine?) in the middle. Let me know what you think. Thanks again!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Are they embossed and slipped in the mold, or are they etched?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 7, 2015)

The forum double-posted this. My apologies.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 8, 2015)

I've see a few of these now and one I thought I could make out Burnett and maybe Cod Liver Oil but it was probably my imagination. I think at some point a mold got reworked to erase the wording on the front and possibly a new base plate was made. Your looks from the 1880-1900 time period


----------

